# Blocking/Ignoring does not hide "Status Updates"



## Xuphor (Mar 30, 2012)

There's this really annoying person that linked his FB and GBATemp account that constantly updates his status on things that no one on GBATemp would have any clue what he's talking about. I blocked/ignored him on GBATemp, but it still shows the status updates for his every update to me. Can it be made where if you block a member, all their "Status Updates" get hidden as well?


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Mar 30, 2012)

That would be nice. I'm all for this.


----------



## Skelletonike (Mar 30, 2012)

Well, I don't block people cuz I already have enough people on my msn ignore list. xP
But I do agree that if someone blocks a person, said person's updates should also be blocked seeing as they'd be something that wouldn't be interesting for the person that blocked them in the first place. (writting this sentence confused me as hell)


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Mar 30, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> Well, I don't block people cuz I already have enough people on my msn ignore list. xP
> But I do agree that if someone blocks a person, said person's updates should also be blocked seeing as they'd be something that wouldn't be interesting for the person that blocked them in the first place. (writting this sentence confused me as hell)


Really? I understood it perfectly.


----------



## Skelletonike (Mar 30, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I don't block people cuz I already have enough people on my msn ignore list. xP
> ...


Well, I had to replace several words while writting it cuz they sounded wrong. XP


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Mar 30, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> Just Another Gamer said:
> 
> 
> > Skelletonike said:
> ...


Oh. Well I guess its easier to understand it now and it sums up perfectly that when blocking/ignoring someone it should really kinda remove them from the user's view more.


----------



## BlazeV (Apr 8, 2012)

I want this and it to not just include status updates but blogs as well.


----------



## Zekrom_cool (Apr 8, 2012)

Also if there were more than 15 or so blocks, the user gets a 20% warning. This would surely make the member wary of what nonsense he is doing.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Apr 8, 2012)

Zekrom_cool said:


> Also if there were more than 15 or so blocks, the user gets a 20% warning. This would surely make the member wary of what nonsense he is doing.


Isn't that kinda pushing it? 

I mean you already added them to your ignore list so they no longer bother you, I do agree that ignoring/blocking should do more than just forum posts and PM it should include status updates and blog as well because well you ignored/blocked them for a reason.


----------



## emigre (Apr 8, 2012)

Zekrom_cool said:


> Also if there were more than 15 or so blocks, the user gets a 20% warning. This would surely make the member wary of what nonsense he is doing.



I'm sure Guild will get banned if that came into use.


----------



## Zekrom_cool (Apr 8, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> Zekrom_cool said:
> 
> 
> > Also if there were more than 15 or so blocks, the user gets a 20% warning. This would surely make the member wary of what nonsense he is doing.
> ...


It isn't pushing. It is needed so that annoying people can be prohibited entry into such sites.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Apr 8, 2012)

Zekrom_cool said:


> Just Another Gamer said:
> 
> 
> > Zekrom_cool said:
> ...


Well fair enough but just saying that stuff like that can be used against harmless people like guild I mean I don't agree with him 100% of the time or even 50% but I don't find him to be as worse as some people that I do ignore well try to ignore because ignoring only works in 3 of the 5 places.


----------



## Zekrom_cool (Apr 8, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> Zekrom_cool said:
> 
> 
> > Just Another Gamer said:
> ...


Such people can be recognized by users who have used temp from quite some time. That is why Guild is not under this category.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Apr 8, 2012)

Zekrom_cool said:


> Just Another Gamer said:
> 
> 
> > Zekrom_cool said:
> ...


Ah well, i'll be happy if ignoring/blocking atleast blocks status updates and blogs as well any addition after that can be discussed first or whatever. I really don't mind anymore if it blocks those 2 more things.


----------



## Zekrom_cool (Apr 8, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> Zekrom_cool said:
> 
> 
> > Just Another Gamer said:
> ...


That is suitable. Very suitable.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 8, 2012)

Zekrom_cool said:


> Also if there were more than 15 or so blocks, the user gets a 20% warning. This would surely make the member wary of what nonsense he is doing.



No... I block people just because I hate the world... Doesn't mean anything.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Apr 8, 2012)

Zekrom_cool said:


> Just Another Gamer said:
> 
> 
> > Ah well, i'll be happy if ignoring/blocking atleast blocks status updates and blogs as well any addition after that can be discussed first or whatever. I really don't mind anymore if it blocks those 2 more things.
> ...


Of course it is  also if your worried, no. You are not on my ignore/block list I consider you a good Temp friend  as well as a bunch of other people I normally talk with on here.


----------



## Zekrom_cool (Apr 8, 2012)

Zekrom_cool said:


> Also if there were more than 15 or so blocks, the user gets a 20% warning. This would surely make the member wary of what nonsense he is doing.


Why is this creating such a controversy?


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Apr 8, 2012)

Zekrom_cool said:


> Zekrom_cool said:
> 
> 
> > Also if there were more than 15 or so blocks, the user gets a 20% warning. This would surely make the member wary of what nonsense he is doing.
> ...


I'm gonna assume because it kinda makes it a little easy to ban someone or something. I don't know what the warn level is meant to do really.


----------



## BlazeV (Apr 9, 2012)

can't this be implemented? it makes ignoring the trolls alot easier.


----------



## Xuphor (Mar 30, 2012)

There's this really annoying person that linked his FB and GBATemp account that constantly updates his status on things that no one on GBATemp would have any clue what he's talking about. I blocked/ignored him on GBATemp, but it still shows the status updates for his every update to me. Can it be made where if you block a member, all their "Status Updates" get hidden as well?


----------



## Xuphor (Apr 9, 2012)

I see you found my post, I was just PM'ing you about it 

But yea, no reply from anyone that can do something about it. It doesn't seem like it's a high concern to them.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 9, 2012)

I think the members of the forum need to have explained to them what trolling means before any adjustments are made to the Ignoring/Blocking function. Differing opinions does not warrant a block.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Apr 9, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> I think the members of the forum need to have explained to them what trolling means before any adjustments are made to the Ignoring/Blocking function. Differing opinions does not warrant a block.


I don't think anyone blocks anyone with a different opinion at all. I mean there are alot of people here that disagree with me but I don't block or ignore them but I do block people I do deem to be trolls and they can be on GBATemp for all I care but I just don't want to see it.


----------



## BlazeV (Apr 9, 2012)

different opinions =/= trolling

its obvious to see who is a troll and who isn't and when you ignore the troll you want to ignore them fully.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 9, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > I think the members of the forum need to have explained to them what trolling means before any adjustments are made to the Ignoring/Blocking function. Differing opinions does not warrant a block.
> ...



Most users on this forum are immature. The reason people don't block people alot is because they probably don't know how to.

@[member='BlazeV']: That's bullshit. People won't know the difference when they're enraged.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Apr 9, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Just Another Gamer said:
> 
> 
> > Hyro-Sama said:
> ...


Doesn't change how I think on the matter and for the sake of not derailing the thread with my personal opinion if you want to debate this then feel free to PM me.


----------



## BlazeV (Apr 9, 2012)

its not bullshit there is a big difference between trolling and giving your opinion.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 9, 2012)

BlazeV said:


> its not bullshit there is a big difference between trolling and giving your opinion.



You cannot assume everyone will know the difference.


----------



## BlazeV (Apr 9, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> BlazeV said:
> 
> 
> > its not bullshit there is a big difference between trolling and giving your opinion.
> ...


i'm not assuming they know the difference but i just want a better system in the first place


----------



## Zekrom_cool (Apr 9, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> I'm gonna assume because it kinda makes it a little easy to ban someone or something. I don't know what the warn level is meant to do really.



Warn levels are meant to warn you so that you stop the wrong, anti-temp stuff that you are doing. If you get one, you will know what it means.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Apr 9, 2012)

Zekrom_cool said:


> Just Another Gamer said:
> 
> 
> > I'm gonna assume because it kinda makes it a little easy to ban someone or something. I don't know what the warn level is meant to do really.
> ...


Ah okay. I never got one in the 1+ month I was here so I guess i'm doing quite good at the moment.


----------



## Hells Malice (Apr 9, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> I think the members of the forum need to have explained to them what trolling means before any adjustments are made to the Ignoring/Blocking function. Differing opinions does not warrant a block.



Who cares what people do and don't want to see?
It's none of your concern really.


----------



## notmeanymore (Apr 9, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Just Another Gamer said:
> 
> 
> > Hyro-Sama said:
> ...


Should I count myself as one of a lucky few as I have never felt the need to block someone?



BlazeV said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > BlazeV said:
> ...



Like what? A trollmeter?
Edit: What good would that even do? Writing someone off as a troll based on a metric like that would prevent you from ever seeing the amazing things these people can say if they actually bother to not troll you.


----------



## Zekrom_cool (Apr 9, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> Zekrom_cool said:
> 
> 
> > Just Another Gamer said:
> ...


Dont even pray for one. It is deadly (at least for me).


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Apr 9, 2012)

Zekrom_cool said:


> Just Another Gamer said:
> 
> 
> > Zekrom_cool said:
> ...


Not praying for any but just saying I guess i'm smart enough to stay clear of situations where that might happen.




TehSkull said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > Just Another Gamer said:
> ...


Yes I think you should feel lucky, either that or your very resistant.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 9, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > I think the members of the forum need to have explained to them what trolling means before any adjustments are made to the Ignoring/Blocking function. Differing opinions does not warrant a block.
> ...



Tell that to the rest of the forum, Hells.


----------



## Zekrom_cool (Apr 9, 2012)

> Should I count myself as one of a lucky few as I have never felt the need to block someone?



Well that means you have not encountered some pesky guy/spambot. So yes you are lucky. Though I have never felt the urge to block too. So we are at the same side.


----------



## Hells Malice (Apr 9, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> > Hyro-Sama said:
> ...



k.


Hey everyone, block whoever you want.
It's totally fine.


----------



## BlazeV (Apr 9, 2012)

TehSkull said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > Just Another Gamer said:
> ...


what good is ignoring the troll that does nothnig more than annoy you and they proabably never even post anything important in the first place apart from crap that feeds their trolling so missing out on those amzing trolling is good.


----------



## Zekrom_cool (Apr 9, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > Hells Malice said:
> ...


You may start it in the rest of the forums too. Starting to fulfil Hydro's wish.


----------



## Xuphor (Mar 30, 2012)

There's this really annoying person that linked his FB and GBATemp account that constantly updates his status on things that no one on GBATemp would have any clue what he's talking about. I blocked/ignored him on GBATemp, but it still shows the status updates for his every update to me. Can it be made where if you block a member, all their "Status Updates" get hidden as well?


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Apr 9, 2012)

I don't see the problem in blocking someone you find to be nothing more than annoying, its your choice its not like that affects them at all.


----------



## notmeanymore (Apr 9, 2012)

BlazeV said:


> TehSkull said:
> 
> 
> > BlazeV said:
> ...


So that honestly is your solution? Measure how much of a troll someone is? And how do you suggest we go about that?


----------



## Hells Malice (Apr 9, 2012)

Zekrom_cool said:


> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> > Hyro-Sama said:
> ...



If only I weren't so lazy.
I'm sorry Hyro, I can't fulfill your dream. I feel awful, for the next 2.7 seconds.


----------



## Zekrom_cool (Apr 9, 2012)

TehSkull said:


> BlazeV said:
> 
> 
> > TehSkull said:
> ...


Making special anti-troll mods like the podcast crew and irc mods.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Apr 9, 2012)

Or alternatively we can just make the blocking thing a bit better.


----------



## Zekrom_cool (Apr 9, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> Or alternatively we can just make the blocking thing a bit better.


A software has some loopholes but not as many as a manual effort.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Apr 9, 2012)

Zekrom_cool said:


> Just Another Gamer said:
> 
> 
> > Or alternatively we can just make the blocking thing a bit better.
> ...


Well to be honest I don't see a reason to do other stuff apart from just extending the blocking to blogs and status updates.


----------



## Zekrom_cool (Apr 9, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> Zekrom_cool said:
> 
> 
> > Just Another Gamer said:
> ...


That is fine. But it limits to just such things. The mods will have to be on their toes if they want to stop the wrong happening in forums. Their work is perfect but it will become more tedious.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Apr 9, 2012)

Zekrom_cool said:


> Just Another Gamer said:
> 
> 
> > Zekrom_cool said:
> ...


Well I think thats a different issue from what is being proposed here.


----------



## BlazeV (Apr 9, 2012)

TehSkull said:


> BlazeV said:
> 
> 
> > TehSkull said:
> ...


never said that just said that ignoring people is good when they are cleatly trolling


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 9, 2012)

emigre said:


> Zekrom_cool said:
> 
> 
> > Also if there were more than 15 or so blocks, the user gets a 20% warning. This would surely make the member wary of what nonsense he is doing.
> ...



Technically I don't have a warning meter so it wouldn't apply to me.


----------



## emigre (Apr 9, 2012)

Fuck, so your like internet immortal.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 9, 2012)

emigre said:


> Fuck, so your like internet immortal.



Exactly.

I abuse the shit out of my position. Bitches over at the staff tried to stop me and I was like "fuck you" and they just gave me more power.

I'm a boss like that.

EDIT: But for the topic at hand...

They're just status updates. I hardly notice them myself.

You don't have to go to their blog. If it's someone you don't like and you see they made a blog, what would compel you to go "WELL I SHOULD READ THIS".

And the whole "15 ignores" thing is just completely flawed. If someone gets ignored 15 times because, I dunno, you don't like their avatar or signature, they don't deserve to get banned. Or if 15 people disagree with your opinion to the point of blocking you, you don't deserve to get banned either.

Any system that has members able to control who gets banned is a broken system.


----------



## Sterling (Apr 9, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> Zekrom_cool said:
> 
> 
> > Hells Malice said:
> ...


Put into your signature. That'll take the lazy out of lazy.

@Topic: This needs to be fixed. I mean status updates aren't obtrusive, so it's not THAT big of a deal, but consistency is important.


----------



## prowler (Apr 9, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> I think the members of the forum need to have explained to them what trolling means before any adjustments are made to the Ignoring/Blocking function. Differing opinions does not warrant a block.


But the ignore isn't exclusively for trolls though
i just ignore people who i dont like, simply really.


----------



## Sterling (Apr 9, 2012)

prowler said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > I think the members of the forum need to have explained to them what trolling means before any adjustments are made to the Ignoring/Blocking function. Differing opinions does not warrant a block.
> ...


I wonder why I've not been blocked.  Anyway, I've only ever had two people on block, and they're not on the list anymore. One is now a reformed citizen, and the other still doesn't talk to me.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 9, 2012)

prowler said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > I think the members of the forum need to have explained to them what trolling means before any adjustments are made to the Ignoring/Blocking function. Differing opinions does not warrant a block.
> ...



But prowler you wub me you'd never put me on ignore.

I think I have like Valwin's signature on ignore (since he kept making it kinda NSFW and the last thing I want was some wandering eyes seeing that) and maybe _Chaz_ from a while ago. Not sure why.

Other people have come and gone, most of the former ignorees were banned eventually anyway.


----------



## Eerpow (Apr 9, 2012)

Is there a way of restore ignored signatures?
I have a couple that I've ignored for the same reason as above.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 9, 2012)

prowler said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > I think the members of the forum need to have explained to them what trolling means before any adjustments are made to the Ignoring/Blocking function. Differing opinions does not warrant a block.
> ...



That's what I'm against.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 10, 2012)

Can't force somebody to tolerate your existence.


----------



## Xuphor (Mar 30, 2012)

There's this really annoying person that linked his FB and GBATemp account that constantly updates his status on things that no one on GBATemp would have any clue what he's talking about. I blocked/ignored him on GBATemp, but it still shows the status updates for his every update to me. Can it be made where if you block a member, all their "Status Updates" get hidden as well?


----------



## Hells Malice (Apr 10, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> prowler said:
> 
> 
> > Hyro-Sama said:
> ...



I feel like treating you like absolute shit until you have a mental breakdown and kill a small family.
Lets see how much you want an ignore button then.

Really, who people do or don't like is none of your business. If a person doesn't want to see someone's posts, why do you care? That's so stupid. It isn't your problem.
and, i'd like to add i wouldn't/don't use ignore functions. I just prefer treating people like crap instead...can't do that if I can't see their posts.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Apr 10, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> That's what I'm against.


Thats a little weird and controlling if you ask me. I mean you kinda want to dictate that no one has the right to dislike/hate one other even if they get on your nerves so much?


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Apr 10, 2012)

Zekrom_cool said:


> Just Another Gamer said:
> 
> 
> > Zekrom_cool said:
> ...


----------

